# Batman v Superman: Dawn of Justice: Mel Gibson hält Film für ein "Stück Scheiße"



## Darkmoon76 (7. September 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Batman v Superman: Dawn of Justice: Mel Gibson hält Film für ein "Stück Scheiße"* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Batman v Superman: Dawn of Justice: Mel Gibson hält Film für ein "Stück Scheiße"


----------



## kidou1304 (7. September 2016)

nja...Mel Gibson halt....find ihn in seinen Rollen zwar fast immer Klasse, aber in real hat der nen Ding wech^^


----------



## Herbboy (7. September 2016)

Ich fand den Film überraschend gut im Vergleich zu dem, was es an Verrissen gab, und ich mochte auch das Düstere. Es gab zwar manche nicht ganz logische Dinge, aber gut: an sich sind Superhelden per Se ja schon nicht logisch...     Ob der Film wiederum für DAS, was er kostete, viel zu teuer war: das ist ne gan andere Frage, interessiert den Zuschauer aber ja nicht.


----------



## Celerex (7. September 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich fand den Film überraschend gut im Vergleich zu dem, was es an Verrissen gab, und ich mochte auch das Düstere. Es gab zwar manche nicht ganz logische Dinge, aber gut: an sich sind Superhelden per Se ja schon nicht logisch...     Ob der Film wiederum für DAS, was er kostete, viel zu teuer war: das ist ne gan andere Frage, interessiert den Zuschauer aber ja nicht.



Geht mir ganz genauso. Hab ihn mir damals im Kino und erst kürzlich die 3-stündige Ultimate Edition angeschaut. Kann den Verriss des Film in keinster Weise nachvollziehen, kenne aber auch die Comics nicht. Ich fand aber auch Man of Steel äußerst gut und Suicide Squad hat mich ebenso bestens unterhalten. Alles DC Filme, die gnadenlos nieder gemacht wurden. Mir kann's egal sein. 

@Mel Gibson: Naja, ist eben ein menschliches A*loch, das mit seinem Ruhm nicht klar kommt. Ist jetzt nicht's neues im Showbusiness.


----------



## Herbboy (7. September 2016)

Celerex schrieb:


> Geht mir ganz genauso. Hab ihn mir damals im Kino und erst kürzlich die 3-stündige Ultimate Edition angeschaut. Kann den Verriss des Film in keinster Weise nachvollziehen, kenne aber auch die Comics nicht.


 Das nervt mich eh immer am meisten, wenn Fans des Comics oder eines Buches oder bei "Remakes" auch Fans des Originals den Film runterziehen und rummeckern, WEIL im Film was anders als im "Original" ist...  Jeden Film sollte man immer als eigenständiges Werk sehen, außer der Regisseur sagt GANZ klar, dass er die Vorlage seiner Meinung nach möglichst 1:1 umgesetzt hat. Meinetwegen sollen die dann sagen "wenn der auch noch 1:1 umgesetzt wäre, dann wäre der sogar perfekt" oder "es wäre schöner gewesen, wenn..."  - aber dass ein Film dann gleich nur noch ein oder zwei von 10 Punkten wert ist, das ist grotesk.


----------



## OldShatterhand (7. September 2016)

Ich mag Mel Gibson, und schätze ihn auch als Regisseur sehr. Braveheart, Passion Christi, Apocalypto - waren alle echt klasse inszeniert. Ein "Stück Scheisse" war BvS jetzt für mich nicht, aber immerhin besser als Man of Steel. Mich ärgert vor allem, dass die Rettung von Menschenleben in den Snyder-Filmen kaum eine Rolle spielt. Die zerstören immer alles, aber retten kaum mal wen. "Zu düster" stört mich jetzt nicht unbedingt, aber ich mag halt immer noch C. Reeve als Flughörnchen lieber. Afflecks Auftritt als Batman fand ich überraschend gut.


----------



## Honigpumpe (7. September 2016)

Beim erstenmal fand ich den Film auch eher nicht so toll. Aber jetzt, wo ich ihn zwei-, dreinmal gesehen habe, muß ich doch sagen: doch, es ist ein "Batman", und es ist ein verdammt guter "Superman". Auch Ben Affleck, über den ich etwas gemosert habe, sei hier verziehen.


----------



## Honigpumpe (7. September 2016)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Ich mag Mel Gibson, und schätze ihn auch als Regisseur sehr. Braveheart, Passion Christi, Apocalypto - waren alle echt klasse inszeniert. Ein "Stück Scheisse" war BvS jetzt für mich nicht, aber immerhin besser als Man of Steel. Mich ärgert vor allem, dass die Rettung von Menschenleben in den Snyder-Filmen kaum eine Rolle spielt. Die zerstören immer alles, aber retten kaum mal wen. "Zu düster" stört mich jetzt nicht unbedingt, aber ich mag halt immer noch C. Reeve als Flughörnchen lieber. Afflecks Auftritt als Batman fand ich überraschend gut.



Ja, das gefällt mir auich nicht, die Gewaltorgien. Die Laseraugen, die am Anfang des Films ein Hochhaus verwüsten, das war aber doch nicht Superman, sondern irgendwie dieses Krypton-Raumschiff, das einmal kurz zu sehen ist?

Was ich aber nicht verstehe: Wie kann Superman zu Krypton zurückfliegen, wenn der Planet doch angeblich längst hin ist?


----------



## Celerex (7. September 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das nervt mich eh immer am meisten, wenn Fans des Comics oder eines Buches oder bei "Remakes" auch Fans des Originals den Film runterziehen und rummeckern, WEIL im Film was anders als im "Original" ist...  Jeden Film sollte man immer als eigenständiges Werk sehen, außer der Regisseur sagt GANZ klar, dass er die Vorlage seiner Meinung nach möglichst 1:1 umgesetzt hat. Meinetwegen sollen die dann sagen "wenn der auch noch 1:1 umgesetzt wäre, dann wäre der sogar perfekt" oder "es wäre schöner gewesen, wenn..."  - aber dass ein Film dann gleich nur noch ein oder zwei von 10 Punkten wert ist, das ist grotesk.



100% meine Worte. Wieviele Diskussionen ich deswegen schon führen musste... Ein Film ist, auch wenn er auf einem Buch basiert, ein vollkommen eigenständiges Werk und sollte niemals mit Büchern vergleichen werden. Es sind schlichtweg zwei grundverschiedene Unterhaltungsmedien. Wenn ein Film das Buch eben nicht 1:1 kopiert, dann kann das mMn nur gut sein. Wenn ich ein Buch lese, dann habe ich meine ganz eigene Vorstellung zur Geschichte, den Charakteren und der Umgebung. Mir ist absolut bewusst, dass kein Regisseur der Welt genau die gleiche Vorstellung hat. Den meisten Kritikern scheint das nicht bewusst zu sein. Ich finde es auch überhaupt nicht schlimm, wenn bestimmte Ereignisse eben umgeschrieben werden. Was bringt es mir, wenn der Film 1:1 das zeigt, was ich mir vorgestellt habe und was ich bereits im Buch gelesen habe? Jede Buchverfilmung wäre mMn absolut langweilig. Aber diese Debatte wird nie aussterben, solange es Filme zu Büchern/Comics gibt.


----------



## Herbboy (7. September 2016)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Ja, das gefällt mir auich nicht, die Gewaltorgien. Die Laseraugen, die am Anfang des Films ein Hochhaus verwüsten, das war aber doch nicht Superman, sondern irgendwie dieses Krypton-Raumschiff, das einmal kurz zu sehen ist?


 ja, das waren "Außerirdische". 




> Was ich aber nicht verstehe: Wie kann Superman zu Krypton zurückfliegen, wenn der Planet doch angeblich längst hin ist?


 Ist er denn zurückgeflogen? ^^ hab den Film erst vor 3 Wochen gesehen und kann mich nicht dran erinnern, so was gesehen zu haben... ^^   oder meinst du vlt eine Szene, die nur eine Art "Halluzination" war, so wie zB die Szene, wo er seinen Vater auf dem Berg trifft, also den Menschen, der ihn wie ein Vater aufgezogen hat?


----------



## Honigpumpe (7. September 2016)

Celerex schrieb:


> Jede Buchverfilmung wäre mMn absolut langweilig. Aber diese Debatte wird nie aussterben, solange es Filme zu Büchern/Comics gibt.



Eine Bekannte von mir regt sich auf und meint, Peter Jackson habe mit seinen "Hobbits" aus einem schönen, spannenden Märchenbuch eine neunstündige Splatterorgie gemacht. Sie meinte, die Waldelben waren gar nicht so böse, aber dann habe ich Tolkien nochmal gelesen und festgestellt, doch, die Waldelben waren nicht so wie die Lothlorien.

Ich bin immer noch sauer auf Jackson, daß er ausgerechnet meine Lieblingsfigur, Tom Bombadil, weggelassen hat.

Aber klar, hast schon recht, 1:1-Verfilmungen sind für die, die die Bücher kennen, eher langweilig.

Doch dann wiederum: So hat man wenigstens immer ein Gesprächsthema.


----------



## Honigpumpe (7. September 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ist er denn zurückgeflogen? ^^



Ja, so habe ich den Film verstanden. Seine Mutter meint doch an einer Stelle, Clark, du bist wieder da.

Diesen irren Tripod, denn man am Anfang sieht (mal wirklich ein gutes Spielberg-Zitat), den hat er wohl leider von seiner Heimreise mitgenommen, und General Zorg oder wie der heißt gleich auch noch.

Hm. Da könnte man ja wirklich mal anfangen, das psychozuanalysieren, wenn ich das jetzt richtig geschrieben habe. (Ich weiß, ich mache viele Fehler und sollte mir mal endlich die Schrift größer stellen, aber ich will ja doch meine Augen trainieren.)


----------



## Herbboy (7. September 2016)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Ja, so habe ich den Film verstanden. Seine Mutter meint doch an einer Stelle, Clark, du bist wieder da.


 Meinst du vlt. die Szene mit seiner Erden-Mutter? Er ist ja als Baby auf der Erde gestrandet und wuchs bei menschlichen Eltern auf einer Farm auf. Und Clark ist ja der Name, den die Menschen-Eltern ihm gaben. Das ist ja nicht sein "Krypton"-Name


----------



## Honigpumpe (7. September 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Meinst du vlt. die Szene mit seiner Erden-Mutter? Er ist ja als Baby auf der Erde gestrandet und wuchs bei menschlichen Eltern auf einer Farm auf. Und Clark ist ja der Name, den die Menschen-Eltern ihm gaben. Das ist ja nicht sein "Krypton"-Name



Ja, die meine ich, also gewissermaßen seine Adoptivmutter. Man könnte auch sagen, Schwiegermutter.


----------



## Herbboy (7. September 2016)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Ja, die meine ich, also gewissermaßen seine Adoptivmutter. Man könnte auch sagen, Schwiegermutter.


  ach, jetzt versteh ich das: du meinst, er war ggf. auf Krypton, und DAHER sagt seine Adoptivmutter "du bist wieder da" ? Nee, ich bin sicher, die sagt das nur, weil er lange nicht mehr da war - das ist alles    ich bin auch nicht mal ganz sicher, ob das eine reale Szene war oder nur ein Tagtraum wie mit seinem Adoptivvater.


----------



## CryPosthuman (7. September 2016)

Nun, ich bin froh, dass der neue Superman so ist, wie er ist.
Wenn ich mich an die früheren Filme erinnere schaudert es mich noch immer.
Bei Spiderman ist das mit dem "Schlafanzug" ein joke... beim alten Superman ist es einfach wahr!
Ich bin so froh, dass Man of Steel das geworden ist und eben nicht der alten Zeit nacheinfert.
Passt auserdem viel besser zu Batman.
Kennt wer die Arrow-Serie? Diese Atmosphäre ist das wofür DC für mich steht.
Genau das macht den Unterschied zu Marvel.
Ich liebe beide Universen und bin froh, dass letztlich beide ihre Eigenart haben.
Wenn ich "Leichtigkeit und Lebensfreude" will, warte ich auf Spiderman.. mehr oder weniger.^^


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (7. September 2016)

Ich hab zwei sich streitende Meinungen über den Film

1. Ich mag das Düstere und Batfleck ist eine der besten Darstellungen des alternden Wayne Charakters, samt der Brutalität. Zudem war er handwerklich absolut überzeugend. 

2. Das Problem der Story. Man hat hier Material, das für 3 Filme gereicht hätte versucht in einen zu quetschen, was für Menschen die nicht wissen, worum es eigentlich geht, dazu führen kann, dass man schwer verwirrt am Ende ist. Und wenn man zwei der Hauptbösewichter aus dem Sups Universum nimmt und derart drastisch umschreibt, dann muss man sich auf Flakfeuer einstellen. 
Für die, die es genauer wissen wollen: 



Spoiler



Lex Luthor ist ne harmlosere Version des Jokers und das stößt glaube ich allen Fans auf. Und Doomsday als genetisch hergestelltes Kryptoniermonster,... ne das ging gar nicht. Und dann am Ende nicht die Eier haben und den Tod von Sups so stehen lassen. Ne Ne.



Zu dem ganzen Schlamassel kam auch noch der idiotische zweite Trailer, in dem man buchstäblich das Ende verrät und somit für Fans der Geschichte komplett unanschaubar macht. 


Zu den Diskussionen weiter oben:

1. Nein er war nicht auf Krypton, das wäre dann der 4te Film der reingequetscht worden wäre. Es gibt im Verlauf der Geschichte von unserem geliebten Pfadfinder mehr als einmal Anzeichen dafür, dass Krypton gar nicht zerstört wurde

2. Die Laserstrahlen am Anfang waren das Ende von "Man of Steel". Das sollte man schon wissen, dass es sich um den Kampf zwischen Superman und General Zod handelt. Beide haben ähnliche Fähigkeiten, da sie unter dem Einfluss unserer gelben Sonne stehen. Zod merkt es nur etwas spät  

3. Beides (Tripod bzw, der Bohrer) und Zod waren nicht von der "Heimreise", sondern wurden, so zumindest im ersten Teil angedeutet, durch die Zerstörung Kryptons ebenfalls ins All geschleudert und zufäööig halt auch Richtung Erde (da bin ich mir nicht mehr sicher) Zod und Gefolgschaft waren in der "Phantom Zone" (kryptonisches Gefängnis) gefangen und konnten entkommen.


----------



## Dosentier (8. September 2016)

Den Film selber fand ich jetzt auch nicht wirklich überragend, wobei ich im Vorfeld aber auch keine großen Erwartungen hatte.
Lex Luther, bzw. es war im Film ja eigentlich sein Sohn, wirkte auf mich eher wie der Joker.
Superman selber, ja er wird schon ziemlich arrogant und Selbstgefällig dargestellt, also nicht so wie er eigentlich in den Comics  ist.
Batman, naja, dazu muss ich sagen, das ich Ben, in der Rolle erstaunlich gut fand, vorallem als Bruce Wayne, hätte ich nicht gedacht.
Aber bis auf das letzte Drittel, fand ich, war einfach viel zu wenig Batman zu sehen.
Was ich aber als einzigen Positiven Aspekt angesehen habe, war das sie Batman auch so dargestellt haben, wie er meist auch in den Comics ist, Brutal und ohne Mitleid.
Er tötet zwar niemanden aber die Kampfszenen zum Ende hin, waren schon echt gut gemacht.

Zuletzt  bleibt noch der generelle Plot des Films, der mich einfach nur kalt gelassen hat, davon abgesehen, das alles auch irgendwie für einen Superhelden Film sehr weit hergeholt wirkte.
Man hatte einfach das Gefühl, man wollte soviel wie möglich an darein packen, ohne auch nur einen wirklichen logischen Zusammenhang herzustellen.

Nachdem ich übrigens Erfahren habe, das in Suicide Suqad, der Joker (Jared Leto in der Rolle halte ich übrigens für eine Fehlbesetzung) nur 5 min vorkommen soll, stelle ich mir wirklich die Frage, ob ich mir diesen auch noch antun soll.


----------



## Frullo (8. September 2016)

Inzwischen ist gefühlt jeder 2. Blockbuster aus den Staaten ein Superhelden-Film. Ehrlich gesagt, bei den meisten kann ich eigentlich nur noch gähnen, genauso bei Superman vs. Batman. Ganz bestimmt ist er kein Stück Scheisse, wie Mel ihn bezeichnet, aber eben auch kein Eye-opener... Der letzte Superhelden-Streifen der mich überzeugt hat war übrigens Deadpool - vielleicht eben weil er sich selbst nicht so ernst nimmt.

Sowieso: Für mich eignen sich die DC (aber wohl auch die Marvel) Superhelden viel eher für serialisierte TV-Produktionen. Da gefallen mir die neusten Schöpfungen (The Flash, Arrow, Legends of Tomorrow, Daredevil) wesentlich besser als ihre Silverscreen-Counterparts...


----------



## stawacz (8. September 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das nervt mich eh immer am meisten, wenn Fans des Comics oder eines Buches oder bei "Remakes" auch Fans des Originals den Film runterziehen und rummeckern, WEIL im Film was anders als im "Original" ist...  Jeden Film sollte man immer als eigenständiges Werk sehen, außer der Regisseur sagt GANZ klar, dass er die Vorlage seiner Meinung nach möglichst 1:1 umgesetzt hat. Meinetwegen sollen die dann sagen "wenn der auch noch 1:1 umgesetzt wäre, dann wäre der sogar perfekt" oder "es wäre schöner gewesen, wenn..."  - aber dass ein Film dann gleich nur noch ein oder zwei von 10 Punkten wert ist, das ist grotesk.



vorlage hin oder her,,der film war handwerklich einfach schlecht gemacht.der mit abstand schlechteste superheldenfilm der dieses jahr kam.total überladen,null story,schlecht geschnitten,figuren werden extremst schlecht und beiläufig eingeführt.dialoge sind platt.atmosphäre schlecht..das hat nix mit marvel ,DC oder comicvorlage zu tun.es gibt so viele filme die regelmäßig alle 20 jahre mal neu eufgelegt werden,und alle sind quallitativ unterschiedlich.

nur weil DC oder marvel drauf steht heißt das nich,das der film automatisch gut war.


ob deadpool,x-men apokalypse oder civil war,,alle waren n gutes stück besser gemacht als BvS.
das soll nich heißen das er so mies wie elektra oder daredevil is,,aber von denen die dieses jahr erschienen,is er auf jedenfall auf dem letzten platz


----------



## Rabowke (8. September 2016)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Ja, das gefällt mir auich nicht, die Gewaltorgien. Die Laseraugen, die am Anfang des Films ein Hochhaus verwüsten, das war aber doch nicht Superman, sondern irgendwie dieses Krypton-Raumschiff, das einmal kurz zu sehen ist?
> 
> Was ich aber nicht verstehe: Wie kann Superman zu Krypton zurückfliegen, wenn der Planet doch angeblich längst hin ist?


Batman vs. Superman baut auf den ersten Superman, Man of Steel, auf.

Die von dir angesprochene Szene ist quasi der Endkampf aus dem ersten Teil, in Batman vs. Superman sehen wir diesen Kampf aus den Augen von Bruce Wayne, d.h. von einem kleinen Menschen.

Im ersten Teil wird auch erklärt, wie und vor allem was das für ein Raumschiff ist ... Superman fliegt nirgendwo hin, General Zod und seine Mannschaft landen auf der Erde.


----------



## Rabowke (8. September 2016)

RoTTeN1234 schrieb:


> [...]
> 3. Beides (Tripod bzw, der Bohrer) und Zod waren nicht von der "Heimreise", sondern wurden, so zumindest im ersten Teil angedeutet, durch die Zerstörung Kryptons ebenfalls ins All geschleudert und zufäööig halt auch Richtung Erde (da bin ich mir nicht mehr sicher) Zod und Gefolgschaft waren in der "Phantom Zone" (kryptonisches Gefängnis) gefangen und konnten entkommen.


Nicht ganz, aber in die Richtung ... General Zod & Co. wurden ja verbannt, durch die Zerstörung wurde ihre Verbannung ungewollt aufgehoben und sie haben nunmehr alle Planeten nach und nach abgegrast, wo sich die Kryptonier irgendwann mal niedergelassen haben. Hier haben sie zwar nur zerstörte und längst verlassene Außenposten gefunden, aber eben auch Maschinen, die sie verwendet und mitgenommen haben.

Wurde eigentlich alles ganz gut in Man of Steel erklärt ...


----------



## Rabowke (8. September 2016)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> [...]


Nichts für ungut, aber dir ist schon klar, dass man sich ggf. den ersten Teil anschauen sollte, dann muss man hier auch nicht mutmaßen.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (8. September 2016)

CryPosthuman schrieb:


> Kennt wer die Arrow-Serie? Diese Atmosphäre ist das wofür DC für mich steht.
> Genau das macht den Unterschied zu Marvel.



Lustig: Vor ein paar Jahren noch galt Marvel als die schmutzigere, düstere Version der heilen DC-Superheldenwelt. Kommt mir vor als hätte man sich dort gedacht: "was die können, können wir schon lange!" und dann einfach eine Schippe zu viel aufgetragen.


----------



## Frullo (8. September 2016)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Lustig: Vor ein paar Jahren noch galt Marvel als die schmutzigere, düstere Version der heilen DC-Superheldenwelt. Kommt mir vor als hätte man sich dort gedacht: "was die können, können wir schon lange!" und dann einfach eine Schippe zu viel aufgetragen.



Weiss nicht, die Batman-Trilogie mit Christian Bale fand ich eigentlich düster genug.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. September 2016)

Frullo schrieb:


> Weiss nicht, die Batman-Trilogie mit Christian Bale fand ich eigentlich düster genug.


Mit "düster" ist bei Zack Snyder-Filmen eher gesparte Setbeleuchtung gemeint.  

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Honigpumpe (8. September 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Nichts für ungut, aber dir ist schon klar, dass man sich ggf. den ersten Teil anschauen sollte, dann muss man hier auch nicht mutmaßen.



Den hatte ich damals sogar gesehen, aber auch nur so mit einem Auge. Superman war also die ganze Zeit auf der Erde, und irgendwann hat General Zod ihn gefunden? Hab ich's jetzt richtig?

Ich muß mir beide Teile wohl nochmal in der richtigen Reihenfolge angucken, vor allem das Ende des ersten Teils.


----------



## Herbboy (8. September 2016)

stawacz schrieb:


> vorlage hin oder her,,der film war handwerklich einfach schlecht gemacht.der mit abstand schlechteste superheldenfilm der dieses jahr kam.total überladen,null story,schlecht geschnitten,figuren werden extremst schlecht und beiläufig eingeführt.dialoge sind platt.atmosphäre schlecht..das hat nix mit marvel ,DC oder comicvorlage zu tun.es gibt so viele filme die regelmäßig alle 20 jahre mal neu eufgelegt werden,und alle sind quallitativ unterschiedlich.


 selbst wenn es "der schlechteste Superheldenfilm" der jüngeren Vergangenheit war, heißt das ja nicht, dass es ein schlechter Film ist    mich persönlich hat er gut unterhalten, Punkt und aus. 


Zudem sind einige Dinge oft auch Geschmackssache, und manch einer bildet sich dann nur ein, dass es eine "schlechte" Regie oder Schnitt usw., dabei passt ihm der Stil einfach nicht..  zB konnte ich mit Watchmen rein GAR nichts anfangen - ich mochte die Regie ÜBERHAUPT nicht. Aber das heißt ja nicht, dass sie schlecht war... Regie und andere Dinge an einem Film sind oft wie Musik: Geschmackssache...


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (8. September 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Nichts für ungut, aber dir ist schon klar, dass man sich ggf. den ersten Teil anschauen sollte, dann muss man hier auch nicht mutmaßen.




Ja Man of Steel ist ein wenig her, daher meine Erinnerungslücken. Außerdem fällt es mir langsam schwerer, meine alten Comicerfahrungen und die neuen Filme, egal welchen Universums, komplett auseinanderzuhalten ^^


----------



## Rabowke (8. September 2016)

RoTTeN1234 schrieb:


> Ja Man of Steel ist ein wenig her, daher meine Erinnerungslücken. Außerdem fällt es mir langsam schwerer, meine alten Comicerfahrungen und die neuen Filme, egal welchen Universums, komplett auseinanderzuhalten ^^



Dich meinte ich aber auch nicht ...


----------



## stawacz (8. September 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> selbst wenn es "der schlechteste Superheldenfilm" der jüngeren Vergangenheit war, heißt das ja nicht, dass es ein schlechter Film ist    mich persönlich hat er gut unterhalten, Punkt und aus.
> 
> 
> Zudem sind einige Dinge oft auch Geschmackssache, und manch einer bildet sich dann nur ein, dass es eine "schlechte" Regie oder Schnitt usw., dabei passt ihm der Stil einfach nicht..  zB konnte ich mit Watchmen rein GAR nichts anfangen - ich mochte die Regie ÜBERHAUPT nicht. Aber das heißt ja nicht, dass sie schlecht war... Regie und andere Dinge an einem Film sind oft wie Musik: Geschmackssache...




siehst du,und watchman is für mich einer der besten überhaupt


----------



## OldShatterhand (8. September 2016)

Watchmen hat sich auch schön viel Zeit für seine Charaktere und deren Geschichte genommen. Das war für mich ein dickes Plus.


----------



## Herbboy (8. September 2016)

stawacz schrieb:


> siehst du,und watchman is für mich einer der besten überhaupt


 Genau das mein ich ja. Ich mag den Film gar nicht, aber ich geh nicht hin und sag "der Film IST scheiße!"    Sofern ein Film nicht wirklich absoluter Schund ist, laienhaft gespielt, mit miesen Effekten bestückt ist usw., ist alles Geschmackssache. Selbst ob es einen stört, dass die Dialoge "platt" sind, ist Geschmackssache. Manch einer WILL gar nicht zu komplizierte oder "gestellt intelligente" Dialoge    Ich finde es zb in vielen "Drama"-Serien ganz ganz schlimm, wie eloquent, wohlüberlegt und wortgewandt da viele Dialoge selbst zwischen 0815-Leuten ablaufen - völlig unrealistisch... andere würden ob der beinah im lyrischen Gewand einhergehenden Fusion aus Sprache und Gefühlsvermittlung geradezu in Lobeshymnen ausbrechen...   

zB bei Breaking Bad: obwohl ich die Serie insgesamt super finde, aber die Dialoge in der ersten Staffel mit den Eheproblemen.... meine Fresse... teils ist das eher wie ein Theaterstück als wie ein authentisches Streitgespräch... da sind mit platte Dialoge sogar lieber, weil realistischer.


----------



## CryPosthuman (8. September 2016)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Lustig: Vor ein paar Jahren noch galt Marvel als die schmutzigere, düstere Version der heilen DC-Superheldenwelt. Kommt mir vor als hätte man sich dort gedacht: "was die können, können wir schon lange!" und dann einfach eine Schippe zu viel aufgetragen.


Hm, stimmt eignetlich. Wenn man so dran denkt, was vor dem MCU so war. Blade, Daredevil, Punisher, Ghostrider die Spiderman-Filme waren eher düster. Jetzt wo du es sagst.
Andererseits war DC nie so, wie das MCU. Vielleicht die ganz alten Superman Filme, aber sonst..


----------



## stawacz (8. September 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Genau das mein ich ja. Ich mag den Film gar nicht, aber ich geh nicht hin und sag "der Film IST scheiße!"    Sofern ein Film nicht wirklich absoluter Schund ist, laienhaft gespielt, mit miesen Effekten bestückt ist usw., ist alles Geschmackssache. Selbst ob es einen stört, dass die Dialoge "platt" sind, ist Geschmackssache. Manch einer WILL gar nicht zu komplizierte oder "gestellt intelligente" Dialoge    Ich finde es zb in vielen "Drama"-Serien ganz ganz schlimm, wie eloquent, wohlüberlegt und wortgewandt da viele Dialoge selbst zwischen 0815-Leuten ablaufen - völlig unrealistisch... andere würden ob der beinah im lyrischen Gewand einhergehenden Fusion aus Sprache und Gefühlsvermittlung geradezu in Lobeshymnen ausbrechen...
> 
> zB bei Breaking Bad: obwohl ich die Serie insgesamt super finde, aber die Dialoge in der ersten Staffel mit den Eheproblemen.... meine Fresse... teils ist das eher wie ein Theaterstück als wie ein authentisches Streitgespräch... da sind mit platte Dialoge sogar lieber, weil realistischer.



oha ok ich seh schon,,wir schwimmen da auf ganz unterschiedlichen wellen.und quallität ist eben nicht nur geschmackssache,,,es gibt tausende die ziehen sich mitten im leben,unter uns und berlin tag und nacht rein.die finden das gut.würdest du jetzt so weit gehen und sagen das dies gute serien sind?

ich kann auch einige,denen breaking bad einfach zu hoch war,aber das liegt ja dann eher an denen und nich an der serie^^


----------



## Herbboy (8. September 2016)

stawacz schrieb:


> oha ok ich seh schon,,wir schwimmen da auf ganz unterschiedlichen wellen.und quallität ist eben nicht nur geschmackssache,


 das hab ich doch gar nicht gesagt. Ich rede von Filmen und Serien, die ein gewisses Niveau haben. DA finde ich es etwas daneben, wenn man einen Film so zerreißt, als sei es eben so ein Schund wie eben zB "Berlin Tag und Nacht"...    Aber bei einem Film wie Batman vs Superman, ein Actionspektakel mit Superhelden, die Dialoge und Riegie usw. ERNSTHAFT quasi "handwerklich" zu bemängeln und den Film deswegen sogar richtig schlecht zu finden, das fände ich fast schon lächerlich. Es ist ein Action-Popcorn-Film, mehr nicht. Natürlich kann der Film viel besser und "intelligenter" sein, keine Frage. Aber es gibt doch nicht nur "gut" und "scheisse". Ich finde den Film auch bei weitem nicht einen der besten Filme der letzten Zeit. Aber wenn Du bei um die 20 neuen Filmen aus dem Bereich mehr oder weniger "Action", die pro Monat in die Videothek kommen, mal alles durchgehst, dann gehört der Film klar eher ins obere Drittel, was den Unterhaltungswert und die Qualität angeht WENN du persönliche Vorlieben bei Regie und Co ausklammerst.  

Und Breaking Bad war mir nicht zu hoch, wo hab ich das denn bitte gesagt? ^^ ich mag es nur nicht so GERNE, wenn ganz normale Menschen so reden, als hätten sie nen Master in Rhetorik, und das war in Staffel 1 teils der Fall... ich habe auch nicht gesagt, dass ich das "schlecht" fand, aber die Dialoge waren TEILS ein wenig übertrieben "intelligent" DAFÜR, dass es im Streit passierte, wo man normalerweise nicht in Ruhe über eine gut durchdachte Antwort nachdenken kann. Da kommt auf einen Vorwurf hin ein genialer und wohlformulierter Einwand wie aus der Pistole geschossen - das fand ich übertrieben. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


----------



## Frullo (9. September 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> andere würden ob der beinah im lyrischen Gewand einhergehenden Fusion aus Sprache und Gefühlsvermittlung geradezu in Lobeshymnen ausbrechen...



Ach Du meine Güte... jetzt will ich UNBEDINGT wissen, woher Du Deinen Stoff beziehst  Bitte! Ich will auch!!


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (10. September 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Dich meinte ich aber auch nicht ...




Falsches Zitat... war wohl nicht ganz fit hehe


----------

